# The Official "Tracking The Traitor" Thread



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

1st rule of Traitor club is we dod not mention the traitors name. 2nd rule of Traito Club is remeber rule 1.


Well its a week in and the traitor is doing extremely well. His team is undefeated and his averages are:

31 Minutes per game
12.7 Points per game
3 rebounds
7.3 assist
1.67 steals
no blocks
4.3 turnovers per game
his assist to turn over ratio is 4.

So far hes having a very good season. I guess it was a bit immature of me to wish him to never have another 3 pointer or assist for the rest of his career.(that was a joke for all yall who take everything at face value.)the suprise is he's doing it in only 31 mpg. They are doing a good job of limiting his time.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

What?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Lets call him S. Nash or Steve N.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> Lets call him S. Nash or Steve N.


Thanks, I did not even know who he was talking about.

Obviously I don't consider Nash a traitor because he took 20 mil more from Phoenix.

I can say that I am extremely happy with Devin Harris and Jason Terry so I wish Nash nothing but the best in Phoenix unless they are playing the Mavs.


----------



## phOenIxmaVs (Nov 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I did not even know who he was talking about.
> ...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im not mad at the traitor for taking more money. Thats the smart thing. Im mad at the traitor for doing it 5 hours into free agency. The free agency period is like 60 days long. He couldnt wait a day? To me that says he was planning on leaving anyway. Im happy with our backcourt too...But hes still a traitor.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I think we traded for DHarris to eventually replace Nash. 

It's just happened sooner than expected, but that's a good thing.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> I think we traded for DHarris to eventually replace Nash.
> 
> It's just happened sooner than expected, but that's a good thing.


REMEMBER THE 1ST RULE!!!!!!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

lol Nash isn't a traitor. I doubt he wanted to leave Dallas, especially when him and Dirk have been best friends for the last 6 years. If he is 30, and a team offers him a huge long term deal and your current team won't match the offer, then what do you expect him to do? This isn't like hte Carlos Boozer incident, who just ran off before the Cavs could even give him an offer.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Why do you guys hate Nash so bad? 

I think Nash fits pretty well with Suns. So many athletic players that fit Nash's style. 

Mavs is doing really well now with all the new people. 

It's good for both sides. 

Jimmy


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

Nash isnt a traitor, he did what anyone with half a brain would do, take the 20 million more and go play for Phoenix.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtyDirk41</b>!
> Nash isnt a traitor, he did what anyone with half a brain would do, take the 20 million more and go play for Phoenix.


Obviously since people dont read all the post before they post there is no reason to respond to this.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Da boy got knocked out on Friday but they say the concussion wont keep him out any games.(I dont know if he was litterally knocked out but it gives me great pleasure to type that.)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:







**** Nash!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously since people dont read all the post before they post there is no reason to respond to this.


word it's about showing loyalty to an organization that made him the player he is today. They traded for him when he was a 3rd string backup pg and suffered through 2 horrendous seasons of bad play and injuries from him until he finally became a respectable starting pg in his 3rd year. When the mavs traded for him not only did they overpay him and give him an extension, but they took alot of heat from the fans and media for replacing jason kidd with steve nash. Then after all that he skips town and doesn't even think about any of that? Just takes the money and runs? I have no respect for him at all.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


No, No, No

:twave: F that Fat Lard Jack up anything Walker. Good riddance you fat boy.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

nice choke job against the Spurs, BIATCH!!!!!

reminds me of a lot of huge leads you helped us cough up in the 4th quarter...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> nice choke job against the Spurs, BIATCH!!!!!
> 
> reminds me of a lot of huge leads you helped us cough up in the 4th quarter...


lol. Its not his fault. He played well for not playing in a while. It was the missed FTs and the clutch of barry and duncan. Nash waas good IMO lol.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> lol. Its not his fault. He played well for not playing in a while. It was the missed FTs and the clutch of barry and duncan. Nash waas good IMO lol.


not good enought...is it coincidences that evry team hes on coughs up huge leads in the 4th?..one neva knows...


----------



## DMFFL4131 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nash sucks and is a traitor.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I think Kekai23! isn't a Mavs fan but a [email protected]$h @ss kisser, dude you need to stand up for the team, not an individual who is a traitor. The Mavs made him what he was today, remember in 99, the Suns didn't want so they traded him to us and we made him an NBA PG.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>aussiewill</b>!
> I think Kekai23! isn't a Mavs fan but a [email protected]$h @ss kisser, dude you need to stand up for the team, not an individual who is a traitor. The Mavs made him what he was today, remember in 99, the Suns didn't want so they traded him to us and we made him an NBA PG.


Ah shut up. Because I back up Nash one time Im an *** kisser? Shut up. I like the Suns, and I don't think its his fault. Its a team game. They all let it go. So just back off.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aussiewill</b>!
> I think Kekai23! isn't a Mavs fan but a [email protected]$h @ss kisser, dude you need to stand up for the team, not an individual who is a traitor. The Mavs made him what he was today, remember in 99, the Suns didn't want so they traded him to us and we made him an NBA PG.


I would hardly say being low-balled and going to a fair offer is grounds to be called a "traitor". I still like Nash. I think I can like players not on the Mavericks, and still like the Mavericks. I think thats why the Mavericks aren't the only team in the NBA.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah shut up. Because I back up Nash one time Im an *** kisser? Shut up. I like the Suns, and I don't think its his fault. Its a team game. They all let it go. So just back off.


what a nash *** kisser :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> what a nash *** kisser :laugh:


BRah Come on. I was just stating my opinion. Do you want me to say, yea nash sucks it was all his fault. I don't want to, cuz thats not my opinion.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yo guys, calm down. It's his opinion. 

Just curious, how is Nashs defense looking? I've only seen him guard Bruce Bowen and Andre Barret


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Yo guys, calm down. It's his opinion.
> 
> Just curious, how is Nashs defense looking? I've only seen him guard Bruce Bowen and Andre Barret


his defense is still the worst in the NBA...and nobody HAS to calm down...this is the Mav forum not the NBA forum...this is also a thread made specifically to bash Nash...what do you expect?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> I would hardly say being low-balled and going to a fair offer is grounds to be called a "traitor". I still like Nash. I think I can like players not on the Mavericks, and still like the Mavericks. I think thats why the Mavericks aren't the only team in the NBA.



h e wasnt low balled, he wanted a 6 year, the Mavs "talked" about 5 years and before they negotiated he rolled to Phoenix...hes not dumb for taking the offer, hes a traitor for not at least using 4 or 5 days of free agency to talk to the Mavs...he rolled on the 1st day...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> BRah Come on. I was just stating my opinion. Do you want me to say, yea nash sucks it was all his fault. I don't want to, cuz thats not my opinion.


lol i'm only playing with you man. :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> h e wasnt low balled, he wanted a 6 year, the Mavs "talked" about 5 years and before they negotiated he rolled to Phoenix...hes not dumb for taking the offer, hes a traitor for not at least using 4 or 5 days of free agency to talk to the Mavs...he rolled on the 1st day...


Cuban wasn't going to give him the same kind of money Phoenix would've. Nash knew it as well as Cuban, Dallas wasn't all that serious about Nash, otherwise they wouldn't have drafted a pg with the no.5 pick in the draft, and then unprovoked state "he's our PG" the night of the draft. Nash was right to walk. 

The Suns might not have the weapons we have (then again..), but they certainly weren't looking bad at the time, and at the time, the suns had more money which they ultimately spent on Q. Nash didn't go from the penthouse to the outhouse, the Suns were gonna be a good team with him. And plus the Suns gave him a nicer deal.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> Cuban wasn't going to give him the same kind of money Phoenix would've. Nash knew it as well as Cuban, Dallas wasn't all that serious about Nash, otherwise they wouldn't have drafted a pg with the no.5 pick in the draft, and then unprovoked state "he's our PG" the night of the draft. Nash was right to walk.
> ...


 whatever...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> whatever...


Whatever? That's how you back up what you said? You don't deserve your own rant thread if you're going to reply like that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> whatever...


Whatever? That's how you back up what you said? You don't deserve your own rant thread if you're going to reply like that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> whatever...


Whatever? That's how you back up what you said? You don't deserve your own rant thread if you're going to reply like that.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ive already explained myself all throught this thread...Im not going to retype it...any real Mav fan knows they were jilted by Nash...he could have asked for a sign and trade or respected the franchise that stuck with him even when he was getting booed out of the building for his horrible play...leaving on the 1st day means he didnt care about none of that...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> lol i'm only playing with you man. :laugh:


lol. Aight thanks. I don't know about that aussie guy though.


----------

